# CLA - Celsius Resources



## System (9 October 2012)

Celsius Coal Limited (CLA) was formerly known as View Resources Ltd (VRE)

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the VRE thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2492

http://www.celsiuscoal.com.au


----------



## System (20 December 2016)

On December 20th, 2016, Celsius Coal Limited changed its name to Celsius Resources Limited.


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

Been following CLA for a while. It has seen a good run over the last few months, having doubled in price.







Went into a trading halt this morning pending an announcement regarding exploration results. Will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## greggles (12 December 2017)

CLA getting dumped this morning after releasing what appears to be a fairly encouraging announcement.

After my last post CLA continued its climb to 15c but was sold off this morning and is currently at 11c, down 18.52% from yesterday's close of 13.5c.

Here are the details of the announcement:



> ASX RELEASE | 12 December 2017
> *
> OPUWO COBALT RESOURCE DRILLING PROGRAM UPDATE HIGHLIGHTS *
> 
> ...




I'm guessing this didn't live up to expectations. Not quite sure why.


----------



## greggles (16 April 2018)

Nice gap up this morning for Celsius Resources after the release of its maiden JORC compliant Mineral Resource at its 95% owned Opuwo Cobalt Project in Namibia.

Here's the details as announced by the company:


> The Mineral Resource estimate comprises 112.4 million tonnes at a grade of 0.11% cobalt, 0.41% copper, and 0.43% zinc, at a cutoff grade of 0.06% (or 600 ppm) cobalt. The Mineral Resource estimate represents contained cobalt of 126,100 tonnes and consists of:
> 
> • 72.0 million tonnes at a grade of 0.11% cobalt, 0.42% copper and 0.41% zinc in the Indicated category, and a further
> • 40.5 million tonnes at a grade of 0.12% cobalt, 0.41% copper and 0.46% zinc in the Inferred category.




CLA is currently up 21.88% to 19.5c.


----------



## kid hustlr (16 April 2018)

Beat me to posting in this thread. Had a stop order for this one at 17 - it's not gapped and gone. I'll pull my order as I probably don't want them if it comes back to me from here.

I thought this was one of the few good looking set ups around at the moment.


----------



## pixel (17 April 2018)

Hadn't long to wait for profit takers to move in.
OK, a Maiden JORC will always attract attention, but the devil is in the detail.


----------



## Trav. (2 June 2018)

Looks like I might of got into this one to early. I thought that the break of 21.5c on the 28th May was time to get in…. well that was wrong and since then it has retraced back to 19c.






I will keep an eye on it and hopefully the SPP price of 18.5c will hold, otherwise I will exit before it fills the gap @ 16c.


----------



## Trav. (26 September 2018)

Still holding, although I should have sold as per my post above.....bloody useless trader!

Looks like it bottomed out at the 9c mark. SS due of in the next 4-6 weeks (hopefully) and SP should rise in anticipation. 

Celsius has been represented in a roadshow last week and that could also account for that interest of late.


----------



## Trav. (25 October 2018)

Extract below of announcemnet from Celsius. The point that I am interested in is the comment about scoping study remains on schedule...Market hasn't pushed price up with the anticipation of this announcement as I was hoping for maybe due to the dynamics of the overall markets and people are cashing out.

Anyway I am in and waiting patiently for some good news in the next few days.


----------



## Trav. (30 October 2018)

Trading halt today pending release of the scoping study. Hopefully good news


----------



## Trav. (1 November 2018)

No trading until Monday now. Scoping study must be pretty thick and taking awhile to read.


----------



## Trav. (5 November 2018)

Well I am not sure how the market will take this ( i suspect short term holders will jump) but it appears that CLA and ASX have compromised on a watered down version of the SS and unfortunately the meaty part $$$$ has been excluded.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181105/pdf/4400v1xqfc9t5j.pdf


----------



## Trav. (6 November 2018)

Down 27.62% is how the market reacted. Not unexpected but disappointing.

Closed @ 7.6cps


----------



## Trav. (13 November 2018)

Hopefully today's announcement and AGM will halt the SP spiral. Another waiting game required for management and consultants to get there sh#t together.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181113/pdf/44075shyhrvssk.pdf


----------



## barney (13 November 2018)

This one has been a major frustration for you Trav ….. Unfortunately we all get them at this end of the market.
At first glance the Co seems to be going about its business ok, but I think SH's are just losing patience.


----------



## Trav. (13 November 2018)

barney said:


> Unfortunately we all get them at this end of the market.




barney I seem to be collecting a few lately, but no stress as I have patience for this one.


----------



## barney (13 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> barney I seem to be collecting a few lately, but no stress as I have patience for this one.




Yeah its tough when they misbehave ….. As long as you can stay in the game


----------



## Trav. (11 December 2018)

CLA coming to life after their dismal scoping study effort. 
No real news lately to drive this run but sell side is definitely thinning out which is reflected in the last couple of days SP rise.


----------



## greggles (12 December 2018)

CLA is up another 25% this morning to 8.8c. Nothing of any note has been announced since late last month, so perhaps there is news coming?

There appears to be some resistance at the 9.5c-10c level, so it may struggle to break through and stay above 10c. It will need a catalyst to give it some more momentum.


----------



## barney (12 December 2018)

Things are looking a lot better for you here @Trav.  … hopefully it keeps improving


----------



## Trav. (12 December 2018)

Yes mate, at this point I say to myself why didn't I average down again, but we all know that is a mugs game.  But this is very frustrating end of the market.


----------



## barney (13 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> Yes mate, at this point I say to myself why didn't I average down again, but we all know that is a mugs game.  But this is very frustrating end of the market.




Frustrating at times indeed. I still average down but only under certain circumstances .... The Kenny Rodgers Indicator must be employed when required however


----------



## Trav. (13 December 2018)

barney said:


> The Kenny Rodgers Indicator




haha yes the old KRI, i'm sure you could make a few bucks on that one if you could code it up for the AmiBroker users !

I think that I have to debug my KRI code a bit more as the signals are a little confusing.

In all seriousness once I get out of a couple of these trades (or cut and run) I think that I will have to implement a more robust risk control strategy as holding onto these stocks and waiting / wishing that they will recover is not the best strategy for me.

Trav


----------



## Trav. (4 January 2019)

CLA having a good start to the year after the great scoping study crash of 2018.

News due soon - JORC resource upgrade, followed by revised scoping study in a couple of months.


----------



## Trav. (24 February 2019)

March Tip

CLA quarterly activities report released on the 31/1 states  

_UPDATED MINERAL RESOURCE
An updated Mineral Resource is scheduled for release in *March, 2018*. This work is on schedule, with remaining
outstanding assays expected to be received within the next 3-4 weeks, once remaining holes at the DOF
Northwest Anticline target are completed. If considered appropriate by the external resource estimation
consultant, the updated Mineral Resource will include mineralisation from both the West Zone and the new DOF_
_Northwest Anticline areas_.​If this updated mineral resource is actually released in March then I would expect (hope) there is a jump in the share price as it is still at yearly lows 
22/2 -  0.049 ( 52w Range 0.047 - 0.245)

On the downside is the Cobalt price which is still looking sick and all stocks in this sector are feeling the pain.


----------



## Trav. (28 February 2019)

Well this will be interesting, due for some action 

_TRADING HALT REQUEST
CELSIUS RESOURCES LIMITED (ASX: CLA)
The Company requests a trading halt in respect of all its listed securities for up to 2 business days, 
effective immediately, pending an announcement regarding an update on the Company’s Opuwo 
Cobalt Project and the structure of the Company’s board.
The company expects to make this announcement at any time before market open on Monday 4th
March 2019 after which time it would expect its securities to be trading.
_​


----------



## Trav. (2 March 2019)

Not the news I wanted_...no hope in this months tipping comp. And another for the bottom draw._
_
A positive economic outcome from the Scoping Study is highly dependent on both a robust cobalt price and 
successful results from the metallurgical test work. The initial results from the current metallurgical program 
have demonstrated that further test work is required to optimise the process for recovery of the value metals 
(including cobalt) from the mineralisation.
In light of this and given the current and near term forecast pricing for cobalt, the Company has decided it is the 
best interests of shareholders to *significantly slow work on the evaluation of the Opuwo Project, until such time *_
*as the cobalt price improves markedly from current levels.*​


----------



## brty (3 March 2019)

Eventually you will learn to NOT put stocks into the bottom drawer, get rid of them when they do the wrong thing, before the inevitable crash in the penny dreadfull!!
Very very few of these type of stocks go on to do anything but go bust, so ride the hype and get out.

My 'bottom drawer' stocks are ones of large relatively stable companies that pay dividends with my longest held stock being up over 500% since bought and the second longest held are basically free carried shares in a dividend payer, up about 150% and just touching new highs.

The first  stocks I ever bought, back in the very early '80's both went bust as I 'bottom drawed' them after the price fell, lesson learned.


----------



## Trav. (3 March 2019)

brty said:


> Eventually you will learn to NOT put stocks into the bottom drawer, get rid of them when they do the wrong thing, before the inevitable crash in the penny dreadfull!!
> Very very few of these type of stocks go on to do anything but go bust, so ride the hype and get out.
> 
> My 'bottom drawer' stocks are ones of large relatively stable companies that pay dividends with my longest held stock being up over 500% since bought and the second longest held are basically free carried shares in a dividend payer, up about 150% and just touching new highs.
> ...



Yes you are 100% correct, just a bit shocked with this announcement. Unfortunately Monday's open will be a blood bath and I will have to take my medicine and cut my losses.

Thanks for your post @brty


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 March 2019)

A hefty fall on Monday, down over 59%.

For info only, thankfully I don't hold.


----------



## Trav. (31 March 2019)

Thought that I should put up the chart showing the carnage described above. 

CLA now trading slightly above $9.6 million cash position. ($12M Market Cap) over reaction ? possibly but better trades out there.


----------



## Trav. (17 May 2019)

CLA having a go at filling the gap @ 4.5 / 5 cps, plus they got a speeding ticket today.


----------



## greggles (22 May 2019)

CLA continuing to make gains on increased volume in spite of no news being announced.

The company's response to the ASX Price and Volume Query on 17 May was the following:


> The Company is not aware of any other explanation, however the Company notes its 95%  interest in the Opuwo Cobalt Project and recent improvement in the prevailing cobalt price, in addition to its strong cash position of approximately $7.9 million as at 31 March, 2019. Also, as the Company has previously announced, it is evaluating additional opportunities since slowing work on the Opuwo Cobalt  Project, and will update the market in due course should any of these opportunities be advanced.




Interesting response, but it doesn't seem to really explain the recent price action. Perhaps the share price collapse in late February was too much of an overreaction and buyers are now seeing value?

In any case, CLA is up another 20.69% to 3.5c today.


----------



## Trav. (22 May 2019)

@greggles couple of possibilities in the quarterly activities report

1. Cobalt price forecast is positive
2. Possible acquisition on the cards
or 
3. Take over by another party


----------



## greggles (23 May 2019)

Thanks @Trav. - all of those reasons taken together are a reasonable explanation for CLA's recent share price increase. 

I note that it has stalled today and volume has dropped off, so the gains might be done for now.


----------



## Trav. (29 May 2019)

CLA continuing to fill gap on no news. Some good volume again today and looking good to keep going.


----------



## tech/a (29 May 2019)

Looking Toppy as the gap is filled.
Due for a pause.


----------



## Trav. (12 June 2019)

Well CLA finally closed the gap after a little pullback last week as @tech/a predicted and still no news.


----------



## Trav. (14 June 2019)

Nice finish to the week for CLA. I keep expecting it to crash back down to 2 cents but onward and upwards for CLA.

1 gap filled and another to go which was generated from the below announcement



Trav. said:


> _A positive economic outcome from the Scoping Study is highly dependent on both a robust cobalt price and successful results from the metallurgical test work. The initial results from the current metallurgical program have demonstrated that further test work is required to optimise the process for recovery of the value metals (including cobalt) from the mineralisation.
> In light of this and given the current and near term forecast pricing for cobalt, the Company has decided it is the best interests of shareholders to *significantly slow work on the evaluation of the Opuwo Project, until such time*_
> *as the cobalt price improves markedly from current levels.*​




Gaps highlighted below for interest


----------



## peter2 (16 June 2019)

Very strange. No news and there's strong demand for the shares.


----------



## Trav. (18 June 2019)

Well I have been waiting for this and here it is.....

~ 10% of shares issued traded today (757.22M)







Top trades sorted by Volume










I have no idea how and why these games are played but found this extremely interesting to follow. Maybe some news will filter out later in the week when Top holders release figures.


----------



## peter2 (19 June 2019)

The price movement in CLA has certainly been interesting considering there's been no news released. Trav I thought that was you selling today to lock in a break-even result after all these years. Your chart of CLA is a classic educational one. On every price pull-back or correction the volume decreased significantly. There was no significant selling until the last bar.






If you're trading spec stocks this is very handy to know.


----------



## Trav. (19 June 2019)

well spotted with the volume mate. The 20% fall yesterday looks bad but it had risen nearly 400% in the last month so not as bad as first impressions.

And yes you could think that was me selling as those volumes look about right


----------



## Trav. (5 November 2019)

I am still following CLA as we all have that one cross to bear..

So there is some shareholder action against the current board and the following notice issued last month with the goal to get some fresh meat on the board, out with the old and in with new! Will it make any difference ? not sure but with the SP at $0.014 it cant hurt. 






Also some further information here for those interested. http://www.cla249d.com/

CLA still have $6.5 million in the bank ( $10.6 million market cap ) so all is not lost.


----------



## Trav. (10 January 2020)

Thought that I would update this thread. 

Since my last post the 249D was withdrawn and SP is down from the dizzy heights of $0.014 to $0.011

Extract from the 249D announcement






I found it amusing that they mention that will now focus on the strategies previously outlined to the market ( which my take was evaluation of the Opuwo Project " *Cobalt *" ) and then on the 23/12/19 they announced






My take on this was oh look we have gold all is good now !! but the market did not fall for this trick as levels.

130 ' systematic rock chip samples ' is not enough to trick any more investors.

Stay tuned for the next update on the CLA circus.


----------



## barney (10 January 2020)

Trav. said:


> Stay tuned for the next update on the CLA circus.




Frustrating indeed …. $8 million market cap with around $6 million in the bank … Should be doing better. Something not quite right as you say Trav.


----------



## Trav. (10 January 2020)

well well well what is going on here. 

I should post here more often and hopefully continue to ramp this stock up further....


----------



## barney (11 January 2020)

Trav. said:


> well well well what is going on here.
> I should post here more often and hopefully continue to ramp this stock up further....




Lol …. Indeed Trav!  …… Probably needs to break above 0.017 before traction is confirmed, but the early bird often catches the worm 

Todays action did not have enough Volume to verify too much but I suspect 0.011 is now the short term bottom and a potential accumulation point with minimal risk.


----------



## Trav. (11 January 2020)

barney said:


> Todays action did not have enough Volume to verify too much



Some one had a nice bite on the 17/12 ( 16 million ) and are more than likely cleaning up any loose shares around. 

As usual someone may be in the know and make will a killing when a new project is announced ( or acquisition )


----------



## Trav. (27 May 2020)

Back again with my dog stock CLA. Some signs of life shown yesterday but we will see if it continues and hope for a leaky boat...

Rumours about buying another play, maybe gold blah, blah, blah.....we will see.


----------



## Trav. (2 June 2020)

well this is a surprise, haha not!






The give away was the SP moving upwards over the last few days, we will wait and see what they have purchased......maybe a chance for me to get an exit, one can only hope


----------



## Trav. (4 June 2020)

@barney what do you think about this announcement mate.


----------



## Trav. (4 June 2020)

Trav. said:


> @barney what do you think about this announcement mate.




@barney it's OK mate, I think that I have the answer.


----------



## barney (4 June 2020)

Trav. said:


> @barney it's OK mate, I think that I have the answer.




Sorry Trav .... been out trying to make an honest living and just saw your posts.

I confess I don't know a lot about the history of these guys other than my previous glances ... but i have to say that they always seem to offer hope, yet under delivered regarding their SP.

There are positives:-  They appear to run a tight ship with minimal spend, and still have over $5 mill in cash, with less than an $8 mill market cap (Those are good numbers in Spec-land)

This recent "acquisition" cost them bugger all, but the upside based on historic results is not *immediate* (hence today's sell off i guess) 

In saying that ....  how many more punters need to sell off before there is no one left to sell (often close to the time to accumulate in my world)

This one is a tough call .... personally, if I was in on it, I would let it run, with the opinion .... I eventually get out of jail somewhere down the track .... or I lose 90% of my investment (Tax man will hopefully ease my pain, lol.)

Given their cash position, you won't lose that 90% anytime soon, but it could remain frustrating to hold.

Flipside of course, they dig a hole like 'SKY' struck just down the road of 93 mtrs at over 4 g/t gold, and all remaining shareholders share in a 10 bagger

My gut says hang in till they do a bit more drilling before making and definitive decisions (6 months then re-assess)


----------



## Trav. (4 June 2020)

@barney cheers mate for the summary. I don't have much of a choice at the moment just to hang in there.

Maybe the nearology to the other goldies might give it a kick but I think holders were hoping for something bigger ( producing ) but as you say they got it for bugger all so maybe they have a option B ( or is that C ) that they will roll out soon.

Thanks Mate.


----------



## Trav. (29 June 2020)

July stock pick

Some movement lately in this flea bitten stock, with a spike up to $0.017 in early June, but hopefully in the new financial year we might see people reinvesting with the hope of more purchases in the gold exploration sector.

Not much of a recommendation but at this end of the market you just never know what will happen.


----------



## Trav. (8 July 2020)

I am back to pump this baby up....not really just a long suffering holder here.

Announcement out today which gave the SP a little nudge.






Nothing substantial in my view as only a desktop review and I don't think that they would have purchase this project if they weren't confident in the data.

The last line is a nice little teaser for us holders.... we will wait and see


----------



## barney (9 July 2020)

Trav. said:


> Announcement out today which gave the SP a little nudge.




Shhhh .... I'll speak quietly in case I put the mocca on it Trav

It's broken 0.017 and looks like its finally moving in the right direction. Above 2 cents in the short term would be nice. There is still hope!


----------



## Trav. (9 July 2020)

@barney lets hope so. 

I have averaged down a bit over time but will be keen to make an exit so other people can have go.


----------



## barney (9 July 2020)

Trav. said:


> @barney lets hope so.
> 
> I have averaged down a bit over time but will be keen to make an exit so other people can have go.




Yeah it gets a bit like that doesn't it

If it makes you feel any better, I've taken a small lot today  I wont be surprised to see it retrace back to .014-.015 but will probably add if it does that.   

The chart action looks a lot healthier.  
Market cap is less than $15 million 
Still have over $5+ million in cash.

It has under performed given the above but seems long over due for a re-rate.

As I was typing someone jumped in to clean out the .018 line ..... Onwards and upwards hopefully


----------



## Trav. (14 July 2020)

barney said:


> As I was typing someone jumped in to clean out the .018 line ..... Onwards and upwards hopefully




Really good day for CLA today, closing on the high so fingers crossed it continues strong as I have just hit the front in the monthly tipping comp with CLA


----------



## barney (14 July 2020)

Trav. said:


> Really good day for CLA today, closing on the high so fingers crossed it continues strong as I have just hit the front in the monthly tipping comp with CLA




It owes you a decent run Trav!

Lucky I got a handful a couple of days ago off the back of your prompt  If only I wasn't bleeding again with PNR I could afford to shout you a carton of beer, lol. 

I am guessing the current added interest is "near-ology" off the back of their recently acquired tenement next door to SKY who recently had those nice gold hits??

SKY has been in a solid retrace so the conservative part of me says, be nimble with CLA just in case they all bomb.

The Spec punter in me says watch/possibly accumulate SKY at these levels, if the ducks line up.

I don't know a lot about ducks other than they waddle and move a bit slow most of the time  ... my kind of Stocks


----------



## Trav. (14 July 2020)

barney said:


> It owes you a decent run Trav!
> 
> Lucky I got a handful a couple of days ago off the back of your prompt If only I wasn't bleeding again with PNR I could afford to shout you a carton of beer, lol.




Mate if it keeps running I will fly over and buy you a bourbon or three



barney said:


> SKY has been in a solid retrace so the conservative part of me says, be nimble with CLA just in case they all bomb.




I think the nimble comment is correct as 12 months ago it run for a couple of weeks then came back to earth quick so I am conscious of this, and not getting carried away as once burned twice shy...


----------



## barney (14 July 2020)

Trav. said:


> Mate if it keeps running I will fly over and buy you a bourbon or three.






Price action has been fierce given little catalyst so lets hope she keeps running on your behalf

A bourbon or 3 sounds perfectly sensible .... lets lock in CLA at +10 cents by this Xmas!  BBQ and I'll supply the snags! 

ps If PNR stops mis-behaving and gets above 35 cents, I'll also supply the bourbon! Lol.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

Oooh, I missed the invite?
Scoundrels.


----------



## barney (15 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Oooh, I missed the invite?
> Scoundrels.




Nah your in FR  ..... Bring some rissoles will ya 

Actually; PNR over 35 cents .... Everyone is invited! (Last one is my brother. That's his best side!)


----------



## Trav. (6 August 2020)

CLA continues to tease with a nice day today up 10% after a little pullback, but still waiting on some sort of significant announcement to light a fire under it.

waiting and watching....


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2020)

G'day Trav,
My manual system has picked up CLA today. (some numpty bias for you )
(My manual system is me eyeballing stuff for 5 minutes or so....)
Had forgotten about it...
Shhhhhh


----------



## Trav. (6 August 2020)

barney said:


> A bourbon or 3 sounds perfectly sensible .... lets lock in CLA at +10 cents by this Xmas! BBQ and I'll supply the snags!




@frugal.rock looks like you might get an invite to the BBQ as well..


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2020)

Woohoo! 
Hopefully we can up the CLAcker...


----------



## barney (7 August 2020)

Trav. said:


> still waiting on some sort of significant announcement to light a fire under it.




Going well.  I had told myself that buying more on any dip to 0.017 was the plan but a couple of other stocks were misbehaving so I decided to keep some extra powder in the shed ..... pity because its behaving as expected.

I note that SKY have been surging off recent lows as well. Their last digging was a little disappointing but I suspect the area is still well endowed with Gold.  

With CLA being close by, any further good news in the SKY camp will be beneficial to CLA. CLA's Cash-Market Cap ratio relative to SKY is also very attractive for Spec Punters

They have other strings in their bow of course but being able to benefit from someone else's digging is very cost effective


----------



## frugal.rock (7 August 2020)

Well I just paid 0.022
High of the day up 4.76%


Up the CLAcker 
I'm doing my bit, what about the rest of you slackers 

I have a hobby of looking for gold, literally, physically. 
The Lachlan Fold Belt is riddled with it. All the historic large gold areas of NSW are along its length and strike.
Braidwood, Hill End, Mongarlowe, Sofala, Orange, Peak Hill, Tuena, Lucknow etc.
Gold Rush and bushrangers.
If you're drilling in the fold, you are hard pressed to not find it !


----------



## barney (7 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Well I just paid 0.022
> High of the day up 4.76% I'm doing my bit, what about the rest of you slackers




Froogs ..... Firstly welcome to the party.  

Technically, I wont be surprised to see more Ranging in the short term so a drop back to .019 would not be unexpected, or a bad sign .... Might put a little pressure on your entry if that happens, but I assume you haven't put the house on it.

The good thing is the Chart is definitely in an uptrend so any good news will be well treated by the market.  We all live in hope ... Especially Trav who needs to turn that red colour to green!


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

barney said:


> Froogs ..... Firstly welcome to the party.
> 
> Technically, I wont be surprised to see more Ranging in the short term so a drop back to .019 would not be unexpected, or a bad sign .... Might put a little pressure on your entry if that happens, but I assume you haven't put the house on it.
> 
> The good thing is the Chart is definitely in an uptrend so any good news will be well treated by the market.  We all live in hope ... Especially Trav who needs to turn that red colour to green!



Thanks Barney. 
I might have to hop on down to the prospective area of Celsius and find this gold for them....cut a deal.
Weather is starting to warm up, a field trip would hit the spot. Could drive home if too cold. 

Haven't put the house on it. 
Holders just need some good old fashioned patience, IMO.

Starting to think the tide has turned in NSW on the anti mining front. Anything other than coal....good!

CLA has the potential to land a Cadia (Newcrest Mining) size mine, big business.
Same general strike line.
There's gold all through that fold.
I *will* go and find it for them, if I have to.
Cheers.


----------



## barney (20 August 2020)

barney said:


> I wont be surprised to see it retrace back to .014-.015 but will probably add if it does that.




I had a buy in the queue at 0.016 which I was surprised to see get filled today. 

Price action looks shaky at face value so we shall see what happens.

Almost back to 50% Cash vs Market Cap. Given the Spec end of the market usually makes little sense, CLA is behaving exactly as expected


----------



## frugal.rock (20 August 2020)

I clicked them an email last night. 
They would have to be inept not to make a return inquiry...
It's completely different ground to WA....
Patience required, still.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I clicked them an email last night.
> They would have to be inept not to make a return inquiry...
> It's completely different ground to WA....
> Patience required, still.




I've never had much luck with email returns from Co's but plenty of info via phone calls. I put that down to "no paper trail" = no liability.  

Today's price action was ordinary but not desperate. Looked like one or two sellers who simply wanted out. Could cause a short term cascade; could easily be back to .017 tomorrow. 

Their cash position should give then some resilience but who knows with Specs ... thats why we luv 'em


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

barney said:


> could easily be *back to .017 tomorrow*.




I rest my case  .... Lets hope it stays there this time


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

A shake out for the next draught.


----------



## barney (24 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> A shake out for the next draught.




Decided to let my CLA holding go today.  I think there is likely more meat in the sandwich but I need to lighten the load on a few Stocks that are stationary.

Good luck for you boys that continue to hold, but a Loss for me on this one.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 September 2020)

Hi ho, hi ho. It's off to work we go...
Yay, up the CLA....


----------



## barney (9 September 2020)

Nice move out of the blue on a nasty day on the overall market .... Glad you got back in the green on this one @frugal.rock   Hopefully @Trav.  is feeling a bit more comfortable as well


----------



## Trav. (9 September 2020)

The power of ramping on twitter so happy for more of this


----------



## barney (9 September 2020)

Trav. said:


> The power of ramping on twitter so happy for more of this




Yeah hopefully it continues for you guys ... As I said earlier, I sold out of my CLA at a small loss, but I did like the chart pattern and had reservations when selling.

Based on the locality, I put a few dollars into SKY as a saver based on their recent price demise.  Lets hope they both have some success with the drill and we all make some beer money for the next 12 months


----------



## Trav. (14 September 2020)

Trading Halt - Acquisition

This will be interesting, to see what we end up with 



			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200914/pdf/44mlnf8rpsdbdg.pdf


----------



## Trav. (16 September 2020)

The market likes this announcement, so will be interesting to see where it settles at the EOD.


----------



## barney (16 September 2020)

Trav. said:


> The market likes this announcement, so will be interesting to see where it settles at the EOD.




That'll teach me to sell this and buy SKY 

Those Copper widths are off the planet .... Onwards and upwards form here you think Trav


----------



## Trav. (16 September 2020)

@barney let's hope so.

My first venture with copper so still learning grades and hopefully they can prove it up correctly.


----------



## barney (16 September 2020)

I'm only a novice Copper dude but any strike of 100 mtrs or more width at 1% copper can send a Company skyrocketing. Those widths and grades announced are 2 and 3 times that on multiple holes   i had only just got home to see the Ann and against my usual rules of not chasing, I went to place an order at .031 immediately  ..... 031 got wiped so I went 032 and got a partial fill on a small pullback.  I think that will be all i get once the news is out. If this is not over 4 cents easily this week I will be amazed.  Finally you might get some joy out of CLA


----------



## barney (16 September 2020)

Added to my partial fill at 035  .... I just can't see how it won't go higher once more punters read that Ann tonight  ...we shall see


----------



## barney (17 September 2020)

barney said:


> If this is not over 4 cents easily this week I will be amazed.




It did make 041 this morning but profit taking has it back to 036    Sold 50% at 038 on the Open just to hedge my bets given the steep rise .... waiting game for now.  Close will tell a better story.


----------



## Trav. (17 September 2020)

barney said:


> It did make 041 this morning but profit taking has it back to 036



I suppose that was expected after a huge rise, but this is something that I often get wrong.....a rise is followed by a pullback...not always true and how do you measure herd mentality?? I suppose this is the million $$ question

Huge volume again so will be interesting as you say @barney on how this closes.

Hopefully CLA management can get this Scoping Study correct as they made a real mess of the last one.


----------



## barney (17 September 2020)

Trav. said:


> ...a rise is followed by a pullback...not always true and how do you measure herd mentality?? Hopefully CLA management can get this Scoping Study correct as they made a real mess of the last one.




Yeah its fairly typical to get the Inside day after the big jump so it all looks pretty standard to this point. I think if it holds yesterday's Close at 037 again today, it will look positive for more movement higher over the next week or so.  

A large % of the profit takers and traders will be out by the end of today.  I sold half mainly because I chased the move and didn't want to get caught on any sharp retrace .....  I own too many Stocks at the moment and am trying to cull a couple 

I have no idea on the Philippines for mining so not sure if that might be a small Elephant in the room ... apart from that, the drilling results are world class and the CLA boys should be able to make something very tidy out of the purchase.


----------



## barney (17 September 2020)

Taken the punt. Bought back what I sold this morning at 034 ... hopefully the Close and tomorrows Open behave.


----------



## barney (17 September 2020)

If CLA has been "Day Traded" as at appears (in my opinion)) , it is in a pivotal position of being potentially pushed higher with further day trading, or, it will likely settle into a trading range until further announcements. 

Given the strength of the drilling results in their purchase, I'd be surprised if the D/T's don't give it another tickle .... but being Friday tomorrow, that may get put on the back burner till next week or even later depending on world events etc.


----------



## Trav. (17 September 2020)

@barney interesting analysis mate  thanks for sharing


----------



## Trav. (19 November 2020)

CLA having a run this week, possibly on the back of a strong copper price and the market waiting for the maiden JORC compliant numbers.

Still holding..........


----------



## Trav. (23 November 2020)

SP see some action and then






Who would've known....these speccies are dodgy as and would love to exit soon


----------



## Austwide (23 November 2020)

Bit of a flaw with T/A in the speccies.
Many have a bit of a run and then CR.
Almost need to do some FA of finances as a final check.
Been bitten


----------



## barney (23 November 2020)

Trav. said:


> SP see some action and then. Who would've known....these speccies are dodgy as and would love to exit soon




Should be fine Trav.  Announcement should be confirmation on the binding agreement/purchase of MCB.  Lots of paperwork and Board changes etc.

They have just under $4 million in the bank so even if it does turn into a Cap Raise down the track, finalizing the acquisition should give the SP another boost before they need to do that.  

The only way they can mess this up is to withdraw from the deal and given those copper grades, that should be unlikely.


----------



## Trav. (24 November 2020)

Some good new today and the SP had a little run but retraced to close @ $0.038.


----------



## Trav. (3 December 2020)

CLA still tracking well and looks like $0.05 might be a bit of short term resistance. We are probably looking for some catalyst to give it a final nudge, and copper is doing well so that is a positve.


----------



## Trav. (1 January 2021)

Will 2021 be the year that I can break even with CLA     

Yep I am back again with another chart (Weekly) and like most holders waiting on some news






Extract from the RSM - Indepenent Expert's Report which will be presented at the AGM 29/02/2021for voting information

Just reading the below I would be mad not to buy into this company plus the maiden JORC for the new flag ship Maalinao-Caigutan-Biyog Copper Gold Project or 'MCB Project' to be announced sooner rather than later oh hang on I already have way too many so maybe some of the ASF members want to take some of my hands at a bargain rate... 💰💰💰


----------



## barney (4 January 2021)

Nice New Year present there for you @Trav.     CLA currently up +10%  to .051  and looking good chart wise 🧐


----------



## Trav. (4 January 2021)

@barney yes mate, maybe some ASF members read my post above and reached into their deep pockets     

Leaky ship and some news coming soon ? but happy for it to build nicely.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 January 2021)

Let me know when to stop buying now Trav... 
Up the *CLA*cker today. 
Interesting day, many species are having a run... (I don't hold)


----------



## Trav. (4 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Let me know when to stop buying now Trav...



mate don't let me stop you   

Double Digits will be more than OK 💰💰💰


----------



## Trav. (6 January 2021)

After a small but expected retrace yesterday of -1.8% CLA has had another good day today closing on the high of $0.063 up 12.5%

Still no news but AGM is later this month so maybe people are speculating that some news might be released prior to meeting on the 29/01/2021


----------



## Trav. (8 January 2021)

Well who would have thought that an announcement was due ...   🚰 🚢  ( That is supposed to be a leaky ship   )


----------



## barney (12 January 2021)

Part of the Announcement below.  Looks handy.  CLA currently up 9% to .067 


*HIGHLIGHTS 
 Maiden Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resource of 313.8 million tonnes @ 0.48% copper and 0.15g/t gold 
 1.5 million tonnes of contained copper and 1.47 million ounces of contained gold 
 High grade core of 93.7 million tonnes @ 0.80% copper and 0.28g/t gold will be the focus for the Company’s initial studies *


----------



## Trav. (12 January 2021)

@barney I was in 2 minds with the SP

1. SP goes crazy + 30% on announcement
2. SP has the JORC information already built in

Looks like it is No 2 and probably not a bad thing, as I would prefer a controlled rise. 

The company didn't give us much time to read the 38 pages prior to opening back up today which to me is not ideal.

I am suspecting a cap raise soon for the drilling etc but CLA appears to be going in the right direction with it's last couple of acquisitions.


----------



## barney (12 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> The company didn't give us much time to read the 38 pages prior to opening back up today which to me is not ideal.
> I am suspecting a cap raise soon for the drilling etc but CLA appears to be going in the right direction with it's last couple of acquisitions.




Yeah M8,  I think they are on the way back with this project but eventual Cap Raise will be a necessary evil.  Market Cap around $50 million with about $3.5 million in cash, so they have enough to go on with business in the short term.  If they do raise soon though, it might be a good sign that they are keen to get things moving.

Currently back to .062 today so probably end flat. Bit disappointing to not see a more positive move today. Might go back into a trading range now for a while. Overall much better shape than a year ago though.


----------



## Trav. (5 April 2021)

Just coming back to CLA as I am still holding. Drilling has started as per announcement below and while I can't find a completion date better than 6 holes drilled in the first year.






We have  

*A maiden JORC compliant Mineral Resource was declared for the Project in January, 2021, comprising’313.8 million tonnes @ 0.48% copper and 0.15 g/t gold, for 1.5 million tonnes of contained copper and 1.47 million ounces of gold. A high-grade core of 93.7 million tonnes @ 0.80% copper and 0.28 g/t gold will be the focus for the Company’s initial studies. (refer ASX announcement of 12 January 2021) *

so I am expecting the Scoping Study to be released next....when is the million dollar question. After the last debacle with CLA trying to release a SS for the Opuwo Cobalt Project in Namibia, I expect a little more attention to detail this time.

SP closed @ $0.039 on the 1/4/2021 which is ~45% down since the January high. Plenty of opportunities elsewhere so long term CLA shareholders wait patiently for the next announcement.


----------



## greggles (16 November 2021)

CLA making some share price gains this week. It is now back over the 3c mark. With the cobalt price continuing to rise, is the economics  of the Opuwo Cobalt-Copper Project in Namibia looking more robust? News around the corner?


----------



## greggles (4 July 2022)

Finally some good news for CLA after bottoming out at 1.2c last week after hitting a high of over 7c back in January 2021.

611m of copper @ 1.39% is outstanding. They are obviously onto something quite substantial hat the MCB Copper-Gold Project. How big is anyone's guess at this stage. There are a few more diamond drillholes to come in the current program, so it will be interesting to see what they return.


----------

